# Cute fruit..the Kiwi Berry.



## Kayelle (Oct 19, 2018)

I never heard of them before picking up a basket recently and now I'm hooked. Apparently they are something fairly new and they're delicious just like a larger fuzzy Kiwi, only "fuzzless" and a lot more convenient like other berries.
Imagine them cut in half and mixed with other berries!
Anyway, they are in season right now so if you see them, don't hesitate!
 I'm I the last one to know about them?
https://www.delish.com/food-news/news/a53965/what-are-kiwi-berries/


----------



## roadfix (Oct 19, 2018)

kool looking fruit...


----------



## caseydog (Oct 19, 2018)

Let me guess, they are available at your local _Whole Paycheck Market_ or _Mugger Joe's_, for the price of caviar? 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 19, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Let me guess, they are available at your local _Whole Paycheck Market_ or _Mugger Joe's_, for the price of caviar?
> 
> CD




Haaa...glad you asked. I got them at the dollar store where I buy nearly all my produce. Yep, they were a buck and I drove all the way back to buy lots more.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 19, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Haaa...glad you asked. I got them at the dollar store where I buy nearly all my produce. Yep, they were a buck and I drove all the way back to buy lots more.



Wow... but there are no dollar stores near me. I'm surprised we even have a Walmart in town. 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Oct 19, 2018)

As a kiwi we grew up with these but called them Chinese gooseberries. I don't know when it changed to kiwi fruit but I guess someone in marketing had a hand in it. I love them. My grandkids eat them all the time.

Russ


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2018)

Just remember, some poor Chinese 7 year old has to shave all of those young kiwi fruit for like $1.39 a day.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 19, 2018)

Rascal said:


> As a kiwi we grew up with these but called them Chinese gooseberries. I don't know when it changed to kiwi fruit but I guess someone in marketing had a hand in it. I love them. My grandkids eat them all the time.
> 
> Russ



Kind of like Chilean Sea Bass, a pricey fish that is neither Chilean, nor a bass. It was previously known as toothfish, a type of cod. Marketing makes/ruins everything. 

I sadly remember the days when flat-iron steak was dirt cheap. Now it rivals choice ribeye for cost per pound. 

If these mini-kiwis get popular, say goodbye to dollar store prices. You should keep quiet about them, KL. Keep them under the marketing radar.  

CD


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh, here we go; ol' Hemmingway is back.

Toothfish, really? Do they have little fish dentists?

Dr Patagonia, DDS, I guess.

He's got a nice practice, drives an SL. Quite a catch.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 19, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Oh, here we go; ol' Hemmingway is back.
> 
> Toothfish, really? Do they have little fish dentists?
> 
> ...



Did I hit a nerve (yes, a dentist pun)?

Are you a Chilean Sea Bass fan? 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Oct 20, 2018)

These also,come with the inside yellow. Tastes the same.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 20, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> ...Am I the last one to know about them?...


Nope, I am. Haven't seen them in the stores around here. The newest hot trend in kiwi around our parts is apparently "golden kiwi". At $4 a pound, I'm not parting with gold to buy a clamshell container.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 20, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Let me guess, they are available at your local _Whole Paycheck Market_ or _*Mugger Joe's*_, for the price of caviar?


"Mugger Joe"s"? Never heard it called that, *CD*. Certainly you aren't calling it that because the prices are high, because that hasn't been our experience with the TJ's around here.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 20, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Mugger Joe"s"? Never heard it called that, *CD*. Certainly you aren't calling it that because the prices are high, because that hasn't been our experience with the TJ's around here.



Just being my smarta** self. 

I don't shop at _Trader Joe's_, unless I happen to be near the one in Plano (I try not to go to Plano, if I can help it) for other reasons. The few times I've been there, I haven't found anything that screamed "buy me." 

TJ's is to me just another trendy place to buy stuff I don't need. Every few years, I go to REI for something (camping stuff), and TJ's is in the same building, so I go there. Most of the time, I leave with nothing. 

A lot of people love _Trader Joe's_... I guess "I didn't get the memo," as they say. 

Don't love it or hate it... just, meh. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 20, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Just being my smarta** self. ...


And we wouldn't have it any other way...most of the time. 

We've found some of their private label stuff is the same as the grocery store product we like - but at a lower price. One Ex - Annie's Goddess Dressing is $3.99+ in grocery stores, but TJ's (in the same, exact bottle, but with their label) is $2.19. Himself likes their version of Cheerio's better than the real one (same with Aldi Rice Crispies and Chex cereals). There are other things we know are cheaper at TJ's (capers), or the only place we can find a certain something, but we either have to have a long list to make a special, 25-mile trip up (and then back) or have to be in the area for other reasons.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 20, 2018)

Rascal said:


> As a kiwi we grew up with these but called them Chinese gooseberries. I don't know when it changed to kiwi fruit but I guess someone in marketing had a hand in it. I love them. My grandkids eat them all the time.
> 
> Russ


Yes, "Chinese Gooseberries" in GB when I first had one in the 1950s. Our greengrocer knew my mother's penchant for trying new things and used to throw the odd free "newbie" into the box of fruit and veg she ordered every week. (The avocado he sent once didn't go down well at all - I now realise that it wasn't ripe enough!).

Kiwi's are available all year round in UK. Apparently they are prized for their "keeping" abilities so travel well. Not expensive either - the ones I bought last week were 4 for a £1 ($1.30-ish) so 5 "bob" each (ie 25pence in modern British parlance). Mind you they were labelled "Produce of Italy" so not exactly "Kiwi".


Very rich in vitamin C. Possible health benefits are said to include maintaining healthy skin tone & texture, reducing blood pressure and preventing heart disease & stroke. No wonder New Zealanders look so healthy!


----------



## caseydog (Oct 20, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And we wouldn't have it any other way...most of the time.
> 
> We've found some of their private label stuff is the same as the grocery store product we like - but at a lower price. One Ex - Annie's Goddess Dressing is $3.99+ in grocery stores, but TJ's (in the same, exact bottle, but with their label) is $2.19. Himself likes their version of Cheerio's better than the real one (same with Aldi Rice Crispies and Chex cereals). There are other things we know are cheaper at TJ's (capers), or the only place we can find a certain something, but *we either have to have a long list to make a special, 25-mile trip up (and then back) or have to be in the area for other reasons.*



Exactly. The closest TJ's to me is about 10-15 miles from me, but it is in Plano, which means it will take me 30 minutes, each way, and may cost me a $200 ticket for driving 36 in a 35MPH zone. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Oct 20, 2018)

The only reason I shop at TJ's at least once or twice per week is because we have several of them, all very close.    I mostly pick up wine and snack items.
Now, if I had to travel 30 minutes to get to one I probably wouldn't shop there.


----------



## Addie (Oct 20, 2018)

My daughter shops at TJ's. Then she uses their strong shopping bags to send food to me. Thanks TJ. Those bags come in handy for so many things. Like transporting my empty med cards back to Winthrop.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 20, 2018)

Addie said:


> Those bags come in handy for so many things.



My wife keeps a collection of TJ bags....    made from tyvek to heavy canvas, and anything in between.  I like their light weight bags made from tyvek.   I think they're made from tyvek, at least they feel like them.    I keep a couple  of them in the car.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 20, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, "Chinese Gooseberries" in GB when I first had one in the 1950s. Our greengrocer knew my mother's penchant for trying new things and used to throw the odd free "newbie" into the box of fruit and veg she ordered every week. (The avocado he sent once didn't go down well at all - I now realise that it wasn't ripe enough!).
> 
> Kiwi's are available all year round in UK. Apparently they are prized for their "keeping" abilities so travel well. Not expensive either - the ones I bought last week were 4 for a £1 ($1.30-ish) so 5 "bob" each (ie 25pence in modern British parlance). Mind you they were labelled "Produce of Italy" so not exactly "Kiwi".
> 
> ...



The funny thing is as I said I grew up with them called Chinese gooseberries. About 15 years ago Chinese came here and stole some kiwi fruit seedlings and smuggled them out of our country and started their own business selling them. The price plummeted but has come back again with the new varieties. 

Russ


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 20, 2018)

I actually grow these.  They are like weeds.  Not sure where they are native to, but they sure like the climate on Long Island, NY.  Needs M and F plant.  I have 1 M, 2 F.  The vines have latched onto, and have grown the height of the adjacent 40 + foot Oak tree.  I tried pruning it and keeping it to a pickable height, but my laziness and the plants aggressive growing powers have left me in the dust.  They are ripe about now, but about 20 feet off the ground.  They actually ripen as the temps get cooler or even frost.  I usually manage to get a bunch to eat, but the majority just rot on the vine about 30 + feet up.   The squirrels and birds haven't figured out what they are yet, so I usually get a decent amount of untouched fruit.  MY regular kiwi vines have started to produce ( i think i got 3 of them this year).   I have seen them in the stores but not frequently, and usually the specialty stores.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 20, 2018)

The young, intertwined leaves can't wait for breezy days.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 21, 2018)

Larry, you may have to buy a ladder.lol. Kiwi are grown in the north island here, I havnt heard of them in the south where I live. Although I'm having a go ar growing water melons this year. 4 seeds have grown into plants, so we shall see what happens.

Russ


----------



## caseydog (Oct 21, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> I actually grow these.  They are like weeds.  Not sure where they are native to, but they sure like the climate on Long Island, NY.  Needs M and F plant.  I have 1 M, 2 F.  The vines have latched onto, and have grown the height of the adjacent 40 + foot Oak tree.  I tried pruning it and keeping it to a pickable height, but my laziness and the plants aggressive growing powers have left me in the dust.  They are ripe about now, but about 20 feet off the ground.  They actually ripen as the temps get cooler or even frost.  I usually manage to get a bunch to eat, but the majority just rot on the vine about 30 + feet up.   The squirrels and birds haven't figured out what they are yet, so I usually get a decent amount of untouched fruit.  MY regular kiwi vines have started to produce ( i think i got 3 of them this year).   I have seen them in the stores but not frequently, and usually the specialty stores.



When the critters do get a taste for them, they are only going to want the ones that you can reach. You do know that, right? 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 21, 2018)

Velly interesting...Chinese Gooseberries huh? Yep, it's a good marketing ploy to call them Kiwi berries, as everyone knows how pretty the inside of a Kiwi is. Chinese Gooseberries is non descriptive.
I do a good chicken salad that includes halved grapes, and now I'm thinking halved Kiwi berries.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 21, 2018)

Kayelle I like your thinking. 

Russ


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 21, 2018)

caseydog said:


> When the critters do get a taste for them, they are only going to want the ones that you can reach. You do know that, right?
> 
> CD


Sadly thats the story of my gardening life 

I once had issues with rabbits eating my string beans.  So, I put a 2 foot wire fence around them.  Came home one day and saw the lower leaves on all the string bean plants were missing , leaving only a canopy of leaves at the top.  With closer inspection, I noticed that not only did mama rabbit ho over the fence to get into the strignbeans, she also had a litter of 4 baby rabbits who now took residence under my fenced in string bean plants.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 21, 2018)

*Kay*, I'll have to look for those.  I love kiwifruit, but haven't seen the fuzzless berries.  I was just in Albertson's yesterday, and forgot to look.    Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 22, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Sadly thats the story of my gardening life
> 
> I once had issues with rabbits eating my string beans.  So, I put a 2 foot wire fence around them.  Came home one day and saw the lower leaves on all the string bean plants were missing , leaving only a canopy of leaves at the top.  With closer inspection, I noticed that not only did mama rabbit ho over the fence to get into the strignbeans, she also had a litter of 4 baby rabbits who now took residence under my fenced in string bean plants.



At my previous house, I had a huge yard, with a Peach tree and a big garden. I protected them with bird netting, but somehow, birds still got to my tomatoes. A bird won't eat one whole tomato. No, they have to peck holes in every tomato in the garden. I don't even know if they ate anything. I just know I had big holes in my tomatoes. 

I didn't have the same problem with my peach tree. Yeah, the birds got to a few of them, but that tree procreated like a couple of teenagers after a Friday night football game. I easily got a couple-hundred peaches from that tree every year. I couldn't give them away fast enough. There was no way my wife and I could eat them all. 

I grow herbs and peppers now, and nothing messes with them. I would actually like to see a critter eat one of my jalapeños. Psycho-poodle ate one once, when he was a young and foolish puppy. I dropped it, and he grabbed it. He only did that one time. I got a great laugh out of it. He was rubbing his face on the carpet for at least 15 minutes. He gave me the "sad eyes," as if to say, "make the pain stop." But, there was nothing I could do, and he needed to learn from the experience. He never did that again. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 22, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> *Kay*, I'll have to look for those. I love kiwifruit, but haven't seen the fuzzless berries. I was just in Albertson's yesterday, and forgot to look.   Thanks for sharing.


The first one I tasted  had "whiskers" too but this seems to have been bred out of the ones we get in GB. The skins sort of rough but no bristles.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 22, 2018)

caseydog said:


> At my previous house, I had a huge yard, with a Peach tree and a big garden. I protected them with bird netting, but somehow, birds still got to my tomatoes. A bird won't eat one whole tomato. No, they have to peck holes in every tomato in the garden. I don't even know if they ate anything. I just know I had big holes in my tomatoes.
> 
> I didn't have the same problem with my peach tree. Yeah, the birds got to a few of them, but that tree procreated like a couple of teenagers after a Friday night football game. I easily got a couple-hundred peaches from that tree every year. I couldn't give them away fast enough. There was no way my wife and I could eat them all.
> 
> ...


Thats sad but funny about the dog and the jalapeño 

I also have the birds ( or whatever ) that take a bite out of each tomato,   I have more than enough to share, but just eat one at a time !!  Also, I hate when the squirrels eat an apple that is like 2 months too early, they realize it tastes like crap, so the take one bite, leaves, then go get another, take a bite out of that one, tastes the same, drop it ... and so on.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 22, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> The first one I tasted  had "whiskers" too but this seems to have been bred out of the ones we get in GB. The skins sort of rough but no bristles.




To be clear, the smooth skin is more tender than a grape. The skin is nothing at all like a Kiwi, but the flavor is the same.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 22, 2018)

I havnt come across a fuzz free kiwi either. Maybe they are only export.

Russ


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm going to have to get some of them. I doubt if my dollar store carries them, but they look delicious. I love kiwis. 

I go to Trader Joe's to buy butter and tuna and when I need to, cream cheese. The cream cheese is $1.99 all the time, the butter stays at $3 a pound and the tuna tastes so much better than what I get in a regular store.


----------

